# Gulper catfish - before and after



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

Before it eats...










After it ate my cycling 3"+ parrot fish. This gulper catfish is only about 5" long.










I honestly did not think becase of the height of the parrot fish and width, it will be able to think it is food. I guess I am wrong.


----------



## oshp132 (Aug 10, 2006)

OH MY GOD!!!!!!
Mike


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

that is insane...


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

Don't look now Charles, but your catfish has been sizing you up lately... :lol:


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Dang, that's gonna result in one painful B.M.   
BV


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

You know, it actually have my thumb in its mouth. I was cleaning the tank, it swims up and try to bite me, and soon enough, it has my whole thumb in...

Besides the fact that it ate my cycling fish, they are quite fun. I had a school of them and they all hang out together. Some reason, they won't eat each other. But anything else same size as them, or long fish bigger than them, it is food.


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

wow really cool how big do these guys get?


----------



## PeterUK (Sep 16, 2008)

I guess you now know why they are called GULPER catfish :lol:


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: sorry to hear you lost the parrot,....but this is so funny with the stuffed catfish :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ashilli48 (May 14, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfNxYyuU ... re=related

whole slew of other videos.....


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

It has been two days now. The stomach of the gulper seems to get smaller already. It is not full as in you can still see the shape of the fish being eatn. It is more like just round belly full... I am quite surprise of how fast it can digest the food.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

that is crazy


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Charles said:


> It has been two days now. The stomach of the gulper seems to get smaller already. It is not full as in you can still see the shape of the fish being eatn. It is more like just round belly full... I am quite surprise of how fast it can digest the food.


Wow. That's a crazy fish!

I imagine that they have to process their meals fast before it rots. Just amazing.

-Ryan


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

I like it! Heck of a way to find out how it got its name. Im also guessing you've never heard of a gulper eel (its a deep sea fish). Same reputation. While eat just about anything and looks cool doing it.

http://www.seasky.org/deep-sea/gulper-eel.html


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

I almost got a water cow goby a few months ago. That was another impressive fish with a big mouth. Watched him suck down a feeder at the store. Very neat!

-Ryan


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

RyanR said:


> I almost got a water cow goby a few months ago. That was another impressive fish with a big mouth. Watched him suck down a feeder at the store. Very neat!
> 
> -Ryan


Nice Goby ryanR


----------



## padlock 08 (Jul 31, 2008)

40cm long gulpers have been reputed to eat 60cm long fish before 8) , i was gonna buy one but there was only one and they like shoals, plus it cost 300 euro


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

40cm long... wow... I don't think i have seen one that big.


----------

